# Online application



## painswessex (19 Sep 2012)

OK so I did the search and read a bunch of posts about people's applications online. I was wondering if sending a application online is a waste of time as some post's have said. Anybody have any inside info as to this "rumor"


----------



## DAA (19 Sep 2012)

Makes no difference, as the vetting process is exactly the same.  Most Recruiting Centres will not accept a "paper" application these days and very shortly they will not be able to accept them at all.

So, whether you do it "online" or "in person" really makes no difference as the outcome will be the same.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Sep 2012)

painswessex said:
			
		

> a waste of time as some post's have said.



The posts by clueless, frustrated applicants who have about as much knowledge of the process as a gnat ?


----------



## estoguy (19 Sep 2012)

Last year I was able to submit a paper copy to my local RC.  This year, I was told to submit via the online process. 

Anecdotal evidence I've heard says some RCs are still accepting applications directly, but it sounds few and far between.  

Just do it and get it in.


----------



## cfournier (19 Sep 2012)

As of late last year, they are no longer accepting applications done through your local recruiting center. All applications must be done online at forces.ca!


----------



## painswessex (20 Sep 2012)

cfournier said:
			
		

> As of late last year, they are no longer accepting applications done through your local recruiting center. All applications must be done online at forces.ca!



That is what I was told. So now I am just waiting for the OC to review my application and pass to the CFRC Edmonton.


----------



## Goodeman (20 Sep 2012)

That is what I was told. So now I am just waiting for the OC to review my application and pass to the CFRC Edmonton.

Hey, me too! Except Infantry closed.


----------



## black-sheep77 (5 Nov 2012)

I was going to fill out my online application but it appears that you need a login partner. I am not affiliated with any of the financial institutions listed and don't plan on opening a new account (unless I have no choice) just to fill out an application. Is there another option other than a Gov. ID login?


----------



## ParaInfantry (7 Nov 2012)

black sheep just press GCKey login in and it will bring you to the login page
There find the register button and just register


----------



## BrendenDias (8 Nov 2012)

I'm not with any of those partners either.. but I had an account...
What can I do? I can't log in or anything.


----------



## v1ru5 (8 Nov 2012)

BrendenDias said:
			
		

> I'm not with any of those partners either.. but I had an account...
> What can I do? I can't log in or anything.



I am having the same issue too. I think they updated their system. A few days before, it was called "Access Key Log in" and now it is "GCKey Log In" and it does not let me log in when I enter my credentials I had for the "Access Key Log in".


----------



## BrendenDias (8 Nov 2012)

Yeah its fairly frustrating hah..


----------



## nic32 (16 Nov 2012)

Guys, ran into the same issue with the change of the auth.

Just do a new account and then log and choose I have an existing application ( or something like that)
You will have to enter your email and your birthdate. Then you will get an email with a key, just relog and choose I got a key blabla.

Nick


----------



## BrendenDias (17 Nov 2012)

Oh thanks, seems to have worked for me too.


----------

